

Apple Reveals That 74% of Devices Are Now Running iOS 7 - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/apple-reveals-74-devices-now-running-ios-7/

======
ataata
And if we made a pool How many iOS 7 users want to downgrade to iOS 6?
Probably quite a lot.

~~~
mamasitna
I know few of them. I think that in beta stage you could downgrade.

~~~
kracalo
It`s how to on the same page [http://www.ihash.eu/how-to-downgrade-from-
ios-7-beta-to-ios-...](http://www.ihash.eu/how-to-downgrade-from-ios-7-beta-
to-ios-6/)

Can anyone know if this works on regular update?

